# Coopers Style Sparkling Ale - Article In Byo Magazine



## Bribie G (29/4/09)

I've just read Tony Wheeler's article in the latest BYO mag where they have a big section on Australian beer, not to mention BIAB and NOchill, should set the cat amongst the pigeons  

I assume that Tony is a forum member or, if not, should be inducted at gunpoint if necessary. I've never made an Aussie Pale Ale and while reading the article on the Coopers Clone my eyebrows raised several times with some revelations:


105 minute mash
No mashout
90 min boil with 90min hops, no late hops at all
Pitch at 20 (yeast from Coopers bottle of course) and raise temp a couple of degrees towards the end
primary will be over in 3 or 4 days
definitely no secondary
bottle no later than 6 days in the fermenter to ensure adequate yeast for conditioning
Short maturation then drink :icon_drunk:
Pitch to pour in 10 days  

The system is so far removed from what I've been doing (good ten days in primary, raise to ambient for two days, cold crash for a week etc) I can't wait to try it out. I was going to do a yorkie next but it's a good excuse to get round to Liquorland while they still have their 3 Coopers for $15 special. Any excuse  

That article is absolute Gold, Tony, and has certainly shaken me out of my rut. I would imagine that Superpride would be ok to use (cut down on weight of course)?


----------



## randyrob (29/4/09)

some good info HERE too....


----------



## reviled (29/4/09)

Alot of beers can be drunk fresh Bribie - One of my most sucessfull beers was my galaxy Pale ale here that I was told was the best beer of the show at the Auckland brewers guild bbq, and it had only been 11 days from when I brewed it :icon_cheers: 

I reckon hoppy beers are the best for short conditioning, I find the tasty malt flavours can take a couple of weeks to shine through


----------



## 3G (29/4/09)

I suppose the long mash and no mash out contribute to the low FG of sparkling


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

Funny you should post this BribieG. I was discussing that exact recipe with Dad this morning before heading to work. Recken that the AG recipe is ideal for a little devious experimentation. Sub the sucrose for Rice, I'm hooked on me rice. (Flame suit on girls! Na, na ne na na!). Mash as per. Ferment with SafLager s-23 h34r: . FWIW?


----------



## MVZOOM (29/4/09)

The yeast plays a big part in this beer. IDK what Coopers actually uses in the bottle, but I've re-constituted it a couple of times and on a long ferment it actually flocs really very well and produces a solid cake. That backs up the theory around short ferment - as well as the slight buttery / banana flavours that are prevelant in CPA.


----------



## HoppingMad (29/4/09)

Tony is a local brewer in Melbourne and a very talented guy. He is a good buddy with Mortz here so if you're looking for a great Coopers Pale Ale recipe - go with that too. Anything that Tony has imparted as well as Mortz on Coopers I really take in as they are both pretty passionate about the Coopers and have worked hard to nail this style that is often underappreciated. 

A search will find Mortz' Coopers pale recipe (it's not on DB but on a thread). I've tasted it and it is a cracker (the recipe won a recent award here in Melb). Tony was also was a speaker at the ANHB conference last year I believe for those that were there. 

Have been eyeing off the Coopers Red Recipe from Tony Wheeler in BYO and mentioned the Carared inclusion in the recipe on another post here which created a lot of debate. It looks to me to be used to add colour, but a lot of traditionalists say it shouldn't be used and say that Coopers wouldn't use a grain like Weyerman CaraRed. Who knows and maybe we shouldn't get too hung up on it and just make the beer and see. It certainly looks like a cracking recipe. :icon_cheers: 

Hopper.


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

I'm quite interested in brewing this recipe sometime soon too. I think the Carared in small amounts will give you that great Orange Hue you get with Sparkling. You can always hunt down a local crystal of equal SRM and you would be in the ballpark if you're not interested in the German Maltz (Crazy?!?!). The only problem is excess amounts you will be pushing too much crystal flavour.

Aye Chappo, I'd be interested in the rice deal. i dont know if you will get the 'spritz' needed that you get with sucrose additions thou. I guess if you get the FG low enough, you could get yourself in the ballpark.. Mash reallly low, cook the rice to mush, protein rest and you might me on your way. %'s? 30-40?!?!


----------



## Bribie G (29/4/09)

Hey Fourstar, I bought a three of Sparkling today and sampling one of them ... now here's a piccie of the Sparkling in the tumbler glass and in the handle glass is my Kiwi Ale made on BB Pale Pilsener and 150 g of Carared, no less. Take the yeast out of the Sparkling in the picture and you'd just about have it, or maybe drop the Carared to 120 or 100.





The article says to use a bit of crystal. I don't know, crystal nice though it is stands out like dogs knuts to me, whereas Carared just blends in with extra malt aroma etc.

I know what I'll be using.


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Take the yeast out of the Sparkling in the picture and you'd just about have it, or maybe drop the Carared to 120 or 100.
> The article says to use a bit of crystal. I don't know, crystal nice though it is stands out like dogs knuts to me, whereas Carared just blends in with extra malt aroma etc.



Yeah, Low SRM crystals are always very subtle IMO, get above 25-30SRM and you start to get the sweetness, even in small %'s. looking at the recipe in BYO and the specs on the sparkling ale tin, you are looking at around 8-9 SRM~.What are the specs on that 1 BribieG?


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Hey Fourstar, I bought a three of Sparkling today and sampling one of them ... now here's a piccie of the Sparkling in the tumbler glass and in the handle glass is my Kiwi Ale made on BB Pale Pilsener and 150 g of Carared, no less. Take the yeast out of the Sparkling in the picture and you'd just about have it, or maybe drop the Carared to 120 or 100.
> 
> View attachment 26686
> 
> ...




BribieG, you'd only need 100 g of Bairds dark crystal to get the required 12 EBC for Coopers Sparkling Ale, 100g won't be that noticable flavour wise. I'm brewing my CSA this weekend and I'll post some pics when it's ready for comparison.

Andrew

Andrew


----------



## kabooby (29/4/09)

I thought it was made with a tin of coopers sparkling ale and a kilo of sugar 

Kabooby :unsure:


----------



## Bribie G (29/4/09)

With the ten days from grain to brain I'll probably make this my house ale for the forseeable although I've got a Yorkie scheduled since I got my packet of Ringwood yeast from Ross today. So I'll do a side by side and see which carared/crystal version turns out more like the original.

I hadn't had a Coopers Sparkling for years, and certainly not whilst home brewing and had always considered it too chewy and fruity and couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Loved my Melbourne Bitter.

Then about six weeks ago I bought a 3-tallie pack to get some genuine crown seal bottles to put comp ales in. Took one sip and a lightbulb came on in my brain :icon_drool2: . Collected 2 cartons worth so far :lol: . Hey how many comps am I going into?????


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Collected 2 cartons worth so far. Hey how many comps am I going into?????



Ha, send them to Mexico for me! Ive got the VIC case swap lined up now. 28 ppl, so 27 bottles required... Currently ive got 4 tallies, all reserved for comps :unsure: . I do have 2 milk crates of 500ml german bottles! Grrrr!


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (29/4/09)

I copied that recipe with a mate. Very fkn close.

Thanks coopers for the beer but most of all the bottles for case swaps.

Who said adelaide water was bad? It just settles on the bottom of the bottle.


----------

